

Bill Signed today doubles tax deduction for startup expenditures to $10k - trustfundbaby
http://www.americandrycleaner.com/article.cfm?articleID=18226

======
runT1ME
>incentivizes outside investment by offering a 100% exclusion from capital-
gains taxes on small-business investments;

 _Thats_ certainly interesting and possibly relevant to angel funding, no?

~~~
trustfundbaby
I thought so too.

